# ISP redundant connection



## triumdh (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a cable Internet connection and a T1 for redundancy. My problem is that the cable ISP connection slows down to unusable speed at times but fail-over only works if the next hop is down completely.
I am running FBSD v8 with PF, Squid and a DNS caching server.
I was wondering if there is a way to use DNS reply failure to trigger a restart of the network daemon with a different default gateway.


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 16, 2010)

You could probably write a cron job to do that. Run host(1) on some well known DNS service, if it fails, reconfig and restart.


----------



## triumdh (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you I will try that.


----------



## triumdh (Jul 17, 2010)

I am going to try something different.
I have nagios running on this machine so I am looking into using the event_handler to run a command when a dns query is not responded to.

Has anyone tried this?


----------

